# Age of Mythology The Titans - Online Play Help



## Faithly (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a problem with the AOM Titans game. Everytime I try to play online it won't work because after I typed in my username & pass and hit enter, it says that my CD key is not validated.

Here's the error ::









Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if it says wait a few minutes,and try again.the problem could be on there end.


----------

